# Need help choosing arrows for my recurve



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

History: I've got a PSE Snake that is 60" with a 28" draw length and 20# draw weight. My own personal draw length is 25". I live in a small town with a small archery shop but they only have compound bows and stuff. I'm planning on just shooting targets. I've looked around the web for arrows but all I'm nit sure if there are any complete arrows that I can shoot "right out of the box".

Question: Can anyone give me a link to cheap target arrows to start off with that are already fletched and ready to shoot? I might build my own arrows later, but I really just want to get started with this awesome sport!

(I'm on my phone. Sorry if this is in the wrong area.)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kendallc123 said:


> History: I've got a PSE Snake that is 60" with a 28" draw length and 20# draw weight. My own personal draw length is 25". I live in a small town with a small archery shop but they only have compound bows and stuff. I'm planning on just shooting targets. I've looked around the web for arrows but all I'm nit sure if there are any complete arrows that I can shoot "right out of the box".
> 
> Question: Can anyone give me a link to cheap target arrows to start off with that are already fletched and ready to shoot? I might build my own arrows later, but I really just want to get started with this awesome sport!
> 
> (I'm on my phone. Sorry if this is in the wrong area.)


If you take a tape measure,
and have your bow arm horizontal...

measure from the button on your shirt,
to your wrist on the hand that holds the bow.

What is this measurement, accurate to 1/16th inch?

Need to know this,
to calculate the actual weight on your fingers, for the bow.

The LIMBS are rated at 20 lbs on the fingers, IF you have a 28-inch draw length.

Recurves do not have a draw length.

So,
when you get the button to wrist measurement (arm horizontal, shoulder down and relaxed..no stretching)..

I can figure out what actual weight on the fingers you are probably pulling.


Yes,
there are places where you can get the CORRECT recurve arrow stiffness,
custom built for you, ready to shoot "out of the box".


With 20 lb limbs on your recurve,
do NOT just purchase any ole compound rated arrows.

They will not work for you.


99 times out of 100,
when brand new recurve shooters come into the indoor range,
where I help out...

99 times out of 100,
the new recurve shooters were sold the WRONG ARROW size,
as in way way way too stiff.

Just plain will NOT work,
for a recurve shooter.

TRULY gotta get the correct arrow length,
TRULY gotta get the correct arrow stiffness,
TRULY gotta get the point weight correct,

ESPECIALLY for the new recurve shooters with 20lb limbs.

Just burns me up,
when I see this happen to a brand new recurve shooter.

Have to apologize for their poor experience,
and help them purchase a 2nd set of arrows.


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> If you take a tape measure,
> and have your bow arm horizontal...
> 
> measure from the button on your shirt,
> ...



Alright. Wow, thanks for all of that advice. I would definitely hate to get the wrong arrows! I measured exactly like you said and got exactly 25 inches.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kendallc123 said:


> Alright. Wow, thanks for all of that advice. I would definitely hate to get the wrong arrows! I measured exactly like you said and got exactly 25 inches.


Ok.

Then,
you are probably running 14 lbs of weight on the fingers,
with your 20 lb limbs,
due to your draw length.

When I get home tonite,
I will run your specs on a computer program,
and provide recommendations for the appropriate arrow specs...

a) arrow stiffness rating
b) factory point weight
c) arrow tube length


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

nuts&bolts said:


> Ok.
> 
> Then,
> you are probably running 14 lbs of weight on the fingers,
> ...


Great! Thanks a lot! Could you possibly tell me the name of that program you are going to use? I could possibly use it in the future


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kendallc123 said:


> Great! Thanks a lot! Could you possibly tell me the name of that program you are going to use? I could possibly use it in the future


www.pinwheelsoftware.com

Program is called Shaft Selector

Overall program is called OnTarget2!

Shaft Selector version has the arrow selection feature.

FULL version can do target sight tapes.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kendallc123 said:


> History: I've got a PSE Snake that is 60" with a 28" draw length and 20# draw weight. My own personal draw length is 25". I live in a small town with a small archery shop but they only have compound bows and stuff. I'm planning on just shooting targets. I've looked around the web for arrows but all I'm nit sure if there are any complete arrows that I can shoot "right out of the box".
> 
> Question: Can anyone give me a link to cheap target arrows to start off with that are already fletched and ready to shoot? I might build my own arrows later, but I really just want to get started with this awesome sport!
> 
> (I'm on my phone. Sorry if this is in the wrong area.)


Ok.

The PSE Snake is a one piece,
all composite (plastic) recurve bow
rated at 22 lbs, and not 20 lbs.

So,
with a 25-inch draw length,
your weight on the fingers MIGHT be 16-18 lbs on the fingers.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Goto www.lancasterarchery.com

Call them for a custom, MADE TO ORDER arrow purchase.

800.829.7408


1) Ask for Easton Jazz 1416 aluminum arrows.
2) FULL LENGTH aluminum arrow
3) 52 GRAIN one-piece BULLET POINT
4) Gateway Feathers....2.5-inches long
5) Easton G-nock, LARGE GROOVE

Then,
and this part is important,
you NEED to order a bowstring that is NOT DACRON material.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/stone-mountain-dynaflight-recurve-string.html

Order a 14 strand,
60-inch AMO recurve bowstring.


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Alright I've got the arrows and string on the way! Also, should I get nock points for my string? Are they necessary?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

kendallc123 said:


> Alright I've got the arrows and string on the way! Also, should I get nock points for my string? Are they necessary?


Yes.

You need at least ONE nocking point above the arrow nock,
so the arrow nock ends up on the same exact spot on the bowstring.

Ideally,
you can install TWO nocking points.

Since your draw weight is low,
the lightest weight nocking point is the best way to go.

I do not recommend the brass nocking points,
cuz they weigh too much.


TIED nocking points are very easy to install.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122

See Post #2 for a series of photos,
about how to install TIED nocksets (also called nock points).

Using serving thread is BEST.

However, folks also use dental floss.

After you install your nock sets with dental floss,
just take several drops of super glue
and coat each nockset
and the nocksets will last a VERY VERY long time.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Since you are just starting out, with recurve archery...

I suggest you take a peek at the FITA Beginners Manual.

Lots of good info there.

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...opment/Beginners_Manual/BeginnersManuel-e.pdf


----------



## kendallc123 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks! Those nock points look great! I'll take a look at that PDF too


----------



## joelschmi (May 31, 2012)

nuts&bolts

I too am buying a PSE Snake to begin learning on. I followed the link to the Shaft Selector software but alas, I am running a Mac without a Windows emulator and cannot use Pinwheel's archery software. Could you run the same calculation for me?

My relaxed wrist to button measurement is 30.5"

Your patience and expertise is appreciated.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

joelschmi said:


> nuts&bolts
> 
> I too am buying a PSE Snake to begin learning on. I followed the link to the Shaft Selector software but alas, I am running a Mac without a Windows emulator and cannot use Pinwheel's archery software. Could you run the same calculation for me?
> 
> ...



Can you find a spring scale
and pull back the bowstring,
to your anchor point,
and get a reading for the weight on the string,
when you reach full draw?


----------



## joelschmi (May 31, 2012)

No, I haven't bought the bow yet. Local shop said they could get it in at the end of July! going to order online just haven't yet

I can get back with you when I have it in hand, or can you estimate poundage based on my overdraw?


----------



## joelschmi (May 31, 2012)

I was waiting to order the bow until I knew which arrows to get. So I could order together and save on shipping


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

joelschmi said:


> I was waiting to order the bow until I knew which arrows to get. So I could order together and save on shipping


You have a rather long draw length.

So,
this bow is a composite bow (plastic)
and it is very difficult to accurately estimate
the poundage YOU will be pulling,
so
purchase the bow,
and then,
pull the bow to the spot on YOUR face,
where you intend to place the nock...

and get a poundage reading for that
amount of pull,
when you are at anchor.

Without an accurate measurement of pulling force,
at YOUR draw length,
impossible to recommend an arrow for you
that will work.


----------



## joelschmi (May 31, 2012)

understood. will get back to you. Do you prefer PM since it'll be a week+ after shipping time?


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

I too had this exact same question, just with some different variables. I am new to traditional archery. I have ordered a 62" Samick Sage Recurve at 25#. I have a 25" draw length (arm span divided by 2.5) and the results of measuring from the button of my shirt to my bow-holding wrist is also 25". I have been doing a lot of research and believe that this would make the actual weight for me to be around 19 pounds (-2 for every inch off of 28). I too am wondering what arrows I could get, and I as well cannot seem to find any website with complete arrows (besides the select few per site that you can't even customize). I am pretty set on aluminum arrows and I'm assuming feather fletching because it is a recurve bow (even though I plan on putting the nock point up a bit from horizontal with the rest). I ordered along with my bow a Fast Flight+ Flemish Recurve String - 58-IN from 3rivers archery. On their(and many others) site, they stated that 58 inches is the right length for this bow. Also, I understand the concept of spinning the string to get the right length between the rest and the string, but I don't quite understand it. Would I need to do that with the string I bought? (here is a link to the string - http://www.3riversarchery.com/Flemish+Bowstrings+Brownell's+Fast+Flight+Plus_i4443X_baseitem.html ) Thank you so much for being such a great help! (I read this whole thread and understand what you have said.)


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TradArchery said:


> I too had this exact same question, just with some different variables. I am new to traditional archery. I have ordered a 62" Samick Sage Recurve at 25#. I have a 25" draw length (arm span divided by 2.5) and the results of measuring from the button of my shirt to my bow-holding wrist is also 25". I have been doing a lot of research and believe that this would make the actual weight for me to be around 19 pounds (-2 for every inch off of 28). I too am wondering what arrows I could get, and I as well cannot seem to find any website with complete arrows (besides the select few per site that you can't even customize). I am pretty set on aluminum arrows and I'm assuming feather fletching because it is a recurve bow (even though I plan on putting the nock point up a bit from horizontal with the rest). I ordered along with my bow a Fast Flight+ Flemish Recurve String - 58-IN from 3rivers archery. On their(and many others) site, they stated that 58 inches is the right length for this bow. Also, I understand the concept of spinning the string to get the right length between the rest and the string, but I don't quite understand it. Would I need to do that with the string I bought? (here is a link to the string - http://www.3riversarchery.com/Flemish+Bowstrings+Brownell's+Fast+Flight+Plus_i4443X_baseitem.html ) Thank you so much for being such a great help! (I read this whole thread and understand what you have said.)


62-inch Samick Recurve bow.

25-inch draw length.
25 lb rated limbs.

Soooooo,
the WEIGHT on the fingers will be roughly 6 POUNDS less than the weight rating on the limbs,
sooooooo,
the WEIGHT on the fingers will be roughly 19 POUNDS, when you are at full draw.


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

That's what I got around to. Now for arrows, using some charts and stuff I'm thinking 160 grain point (I think thats right?) and 1416 shaft. I'm not sure if I am WAY off or what, I think I am pretty close but I don't want to mess up! xD What I am trying to figure out is weight and length. I'm thinking I will probably want aluminum and feather fletching.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

I would have held off on ordering the bowstring.

Without knowing what arrow
and 
without knowing what nock system you plan to use...

this is like YOU buying hiking shoes for ME,
without knowing ANY idea of what size my shoe size is.

Especially important with the draw weight at only 19 POUNDS of weight on the fingers.


Since the draw weight is on the lower side
for beginning recurve shooters,
getting the diameter of the recurve bow string
is actually MORE IMPORTANT
cuz of the lower weight on the fingers...

as opposed to an advanced recurve shooter
using much much HIGHER weight on the FINGERS.


Seems opposite of common sense,
but...

for a beginning recurve shooter,
when the bowstring is built TOO LARGE
so the nock fits TOO TIGHT on an over-size off the shelf factory bowstring...

the results are arrow groups MUCH LARGER than your true accuracy potential.

I see this HUNDREDS of times,
with my in person recurve students,
who purchase off the shelf recurve bowstrings,
and get whatever arrows were in stock at the store.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TradArchery said:


> That's what I got around to. Now for arrows, using some charts and stuff I'm thinking 160 grain point (I think thats right?) and 1460 shaft. I'm not sure if I am WAY off or what, I think I am pretty close but I don't want to mess up! xD What I am trying to figure out is weight and length. I'm thinking I will probably want aluminum and feather fletching.


NOpe.

Goto www.pinwheelsoftware.com
and download a FREE one month trial
for the Arrow Selector software.


Easton Jazz 1214
Full length arrow tube =26-inches LONG.
Gateway Feathers 2.5-inches long
Easton g-nock LARGE groove

46 grain bullet point.

These should work well for you.


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

That is actually the reason I ordered the new string is because the Dracon-50 (one the bow comes with) is supposedly very thick.

I ordered (with plans on upgrading draw weight in a few years to start hunting)-

-Sage TD 62" RH #25
-Bearhair Rest & Plate
-Standard Traditional Armguard
-3Rivers Dura-Glove (Small)
-Fast Flight+ Flemish Recurve String - 58-IN
-Beaver Fur Silencers BROWN, pr.


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you! I also have the issue as the previous poster that I have a Mac. I went to that link and there WAS a Mac version for SOMETHING so I just downloaded it hoping it was what you were talking about. The file, however, seems to be corrupt (I got an error message saying that), and will not open.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

TradArchery said:


> That is actually the reason I ordered the new string is because the Dracon-50 (one the bow comes with) is supposedly very thick.
> 
> I ordered (with plans on upgrading draw weight in a few years to start hunting)-
> 
> ...


I WOULD have ordered an end less loop recurve bowstring,
made of Dynaflight 97,
from any of the fine CUSTOM string makers here on ArcheryTalk,
who would have asked you What Arrow and WHAT nock you plan to use.

The Easton nock large groove is sized at 0.098 inches,
and then,
you would have a center serving sized to fit the Easton Large Groove nock properly.

Since the off the shelf factory strings do not have a particular nock size in mind,
ALL factory off the shelf (NON CUSTOM) bowstrings are made on the LARGER side
so the nock will FIT TIGHTLY.

This is a safety issue,
so poor nock fit,
as in TOO TIGHT a nock fit,
results in really poor arrow performance,
especially at 19 POUNDS of weight on the fingers.

So,
when you get your bow,
when you get your bowstring,
when you get your arrows...

snap on the nock of the assembled arrow
and hold the bow
so the bowstring is horizontal.

ONE sharp tap of the index finger on the bowstring,
SHOULD cause the arrow to fly off the string to the floor.

IF THE NOCK FIT is too tight,
cuz the bowstring is too large in diameter...

you will need to purchase another PROPERLY sized bowstring.


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

I SEE!! Wow that made so much sense. And thank you so much for that haha. I only purchased the other bowstring because that is what all (most, you know what I mean!  ) of the reviews said, to buy that particular string. I guess I will be returning the new string! And where could I get this custom sized Dynaflight 97 string?


----------



## TradArchery (Nov 13, 2012)

Ordered the arrows, they only have a 45 grain bullet point. Thank you so much for your helped. I have done well over double the research to find arrows than I did for the bow. You saved me on that! I am very glad I found this thread. So now for the string...you mentioned some custom string makers on archery talk, I have not come upon any of them yet throughout the many threads I have read on this site. Do you think you could steer me in the right direction? I'm planning on getting a string as you described. On the website (3rivers archer) that I got the bow from, in the product description it stated to use 58" replacement string. What length would be appropriate for the 62" bow length?


----------



## crisco555 (Mar 26, 2013)

i hate to bump an old thread, but i will anyway instead of starting a new thread. 

i used to have fun shooting an old recurve when i was alot younger, and it has been 30 years since then... i just bought a Mohegan G2 62" / 35 lbs. i realize it may be too strong for my recent re-arrival to the sport.

what would the optimum arrows be for me? i downloaded the pinwheel ssx trial but dont understand some of the input boxes.

i have long arms and my relaxed wrist to button measurement is 29". 

any suggestions would be great with a good arrow for me to look for.

thanks


----------



## crisco555 (Mar 26, 2013)

okay i guess i need to change my question to a different thread. i will start a new thread.


----------

